# Your BLUEBERRY Muffin might have FAKE BERRIES!



## GrillingFool (Feb 1, 2011)

> When consumers buy blueberry cereals, muffins, and mixes, they’re under the impression that they’re buying real blueberries. No ordinary consumer realizes they’re actually buying* blue coloring chemicals mixed with hydrogenated oils and liquid sugars. *That’s why this common industry practice of faking the blueberries is so deceptive.”



Blueberry imposters: Fake blueberries may be in your packaged foods on Shine


----------



## chopper (Feb 1, 2011)

I got a package like that one time.  Usually I just make them from without a mix, then I know what goes into them.  The little pho-berries are like candy, but not good in muffins!


----------



## luvs (Feb 1, 2011)

they're flakes of fruit of a non-blueberry sort


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 1, 2011)

I haven't made boxed muffins in quite some time but there is one on the market that has a can of real blueberries in them... I don't remember which brand it was but will look next time I go grocery shopping...


----------



## chopper (Feb 1, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> I haven't made boxed muffins in quite some time but there is one on the market that has a can of real blueberries in them... I don't remember which brand it was but will look next time I go grocery shopping...


 
I think it says "wild blueberries"  I have seen those-they are not the kind of blueberries I ate while growing up in Michigan.  The little can has LITTLE berries.  I am used to the bigger sweet berries.  I have some in the freezer.  It sounds really good.  Maybe I will make some muffins.  Or...I could just have some frozen blueberries.  I love them frozen!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 1, 2011)

chopper said:


> I think it says "wild blueberries"  I have seen those-they are not the kind of blueberries I ate while growing up in Michigan.  The little can has LITTLE berries.  I am used to the bigger sweet berries.  I have some in the freezer.  It sounds really good.  Maybe I will make some muffins.  Or...I could just have some frozen blueberries.  I love them frozen!



Yes Chopper that's right they are wild blueberries... I used to add the big ones in the mix to make them xtra BLUEBERRIER!!!


----------



## GrillingFool (Feb 1, 2011)

These faux berries are in cereals and other items too. Yuck!


----------



## chopper (Feb 1, 2011)

Mimizkitchen said:


> Yes Chopper that's right they are wild blueberries... I used to add the big ones in the mix to make them xtra BLUEBERRIER!!!


 
I really like that term; extra blueberrier!  Can I keep that one and use it?  Thanks!  You make me smile!


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Feb 1, 2011)

chopper said:


> I really like that term; extra blueberrier!  Can I keep that one and use it?  Thanks!  You make me smile!



It's all yours chopper!!!


----------



## bakechef (Feb 1, 2011)

chopper said:


> I think it says "wild blueberries"  I have seen those-they are not the kind of blueberries I ate while growing up in Michigan.  The little can has LITTLE berries.  I am used to the bigger sweet berries.  I have some in the freezer.  It sounds really good.  Maybe I will make some muffins.  Or...I could just have some frozen blueberries.  I love them frozen!



Those "little blueberries" are the ones that I grew up eating in Maine.  They are indeed the wild variety.  No other blueberry tastes right to me, I can usually get these little wild blueberries at trader joe's. 

I have great memories of camping on the coast of Maine, picking these tiny berries and having my mom put them in pancakes for breakfast.


----------



## bakechef (Feb 1, 2011)

I would say a majority of commercially manufactured baked goods use these "fake berries"  I have seen them in everything from cereal, muffins, donuts, and bagels.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a pretty dedicated label reader, and I almost always read the ingredient list of anything new I want to try, so I knew this. I do wish they were more clear in their advertising and on the front of the packages. 

Barbara


----------



## buckytom (Feb 2, 2011)

when i read the title, i thought, "oh, they must mean saskatoon berries"... lol.




lol, where's alix???


----------



## chopper (Feb 2, 2011)

buckytom said:


> when i read the title, i thought, "oh, they must mean saskatoon berries"... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

HUH?


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 2, 2011)

buckytom said:


> when i read the title, i thought, "oh, they must mean saskatoon berries"... lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





chopper said:


> HUH?


Saskatoon berries are from Canada (not sure if any are grown elsewhere?). 

Ah, I just checked and they are grown in the U.S. as well. Amelanchier alnifolia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## buckytom (Feb 3, 2011)

a very long time ago, alix spoke fondly of saskatoon berries, but in the same breath (and in odd way) mentioned that they were smaller and not as sweet as blueberries. 

so, as not to miss the chance to tease a canuck, i've made it a running joke about how canadians love inferior blueberries and don't know any better.



sorry for the inside joke.


----------



## Barbara L (Feb 3, 2011)

buckytom said:


> a very long time ago, alix spoke fondly of saskatoon berries, but in the same breath (and in odd way) mentioned that they were smaller and not as sweet as blueberries.
> 
> so, as not to miss the chance to tease a canuck, i've made it a running joke about how canadians love inferior blueberries and don't know any better.
> 
> ...


I couldn't remember the exact joke, so I figured it was best to wait for you to explain that part!!

Barbara


----------



## chopper (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for putting me in the loop!  I don't feel lost anymore.


----------

